# Import Preset with only Auto set



## jfarrellpa

I just finished an event and decided to use a preset on import with just Auto from the Basic panel applied.  It worked great and  I view an image in Library and then open it in Develop, it opens fine with all of the Auto settings made.  But I cannot make any changes to the images in the Basic Panel when in Develop.  If I click Auto again in Develop, then I can make changes.  Is this by design or am I doing something wrong?  Using the latest version of LR  Classic  with all updates on a Windows 10 Pro with 32 GB of memory and Nvida 1080 graphics card.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That's a weird one jfarrellpa. When you say you can't make any changes, you mean the sliders don't do anything when you move them? Or you can't move them? What happens if you wait a few extra seconds? And the other sliders move ok?


----------



## jfarrellpa

I can move the sliders but no effect and happens with all the sliders.  Once I hit Auto , then the movement of the sliders evokes a change in action.  So weird.


----------



## jfarrellpa

Thanks for getting back to me!  Forgot that in my last post.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

jfarrellpa said:


> I can move the sliders but no effect and happens with all the sliders.  Once I hit Auto , then the movement of the sliders evokes a change in action.  So weird.


That doesn't sound like anything you could possibly be doing wrong, so report it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## jfarrellpa

Thanks.  I did report on the site you gave me the link for.  It is not a huge problem but annoying.  

Joe


----------



## jfarrellpa

I found the problem.  The images I imported were embedded previews in Library.  When I went to Develop and with the Preset on Import set to do Auto in Basic, then I could not change the exposure or any of the settings (the sliders moved but no action).  If I hit the Auto in Develop, then this time the sliders moved and had an effect.  So I went and generated standard sized previews for all the images that I imported and now when I go to Develop and move a Basic slider, it has an effect without having to hit the Auto again.  

Joe


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Well done for narrowing that down! Hopefully they'll be able to fix that.


----------

